# The Bailleres buck?



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody seen it? Saw where he killed a 251. He owns the Chaparrosa...


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

You mean this one?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow....he kills some monsters! Must be nice to own 80K low fence acres......

Thx for posting....


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Saw it the other day. He kills a nice deer every year but this one is the most impressive to me. Chaparosa has always had great deer but they have really taken it to the next level. I was told he scored 249" and change.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wow! Unbelievable!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy moly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Biggen


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

God dang it that is a beast


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trying to upright.


----------



## Torqueman (Aug 31, 2017)

Yea, thats a monsta.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

What a magnificent buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the assist whitebass. I think he has been buying more land and heard it is now closer to 100k acres. Some prime hunting land for sure!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

100k acres and plenty hands to scout for you would sure be nice!! Congrats! Always loved hunting the chaparosa


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

One bad *** buck, wow!


----------



## apatches (May 24, 2005)

****, what a Buck!!!


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

everybody playin for second in the low fence contests already.....


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah that ranch has been doing it for years - nobody will touch that deer - 

wonder what he feeds?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> 100k acres and plenty hands to scout for you would sure be nice!! Congrats! Always loved hunting the chaparosa


 it would be nice but nevertheless the ranch produced that buck and he killed it = props to him


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> 100k acres and plenty hands to scout for you would sure be nice!! Congrats! Always loved hunting the chaparosa


THat must be at least the 7th or 8th book deer he has taken


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Huntman3 said:


> THat must be at least the 7th or 8th book deer he has taken


And that's just the ones you hear about....


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

BretE said:


> And that's just the ones you hear about....


True - probably the best LF ranch in Texas


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Wow....he kills some monsters! Must be nice to own 80K low fence acres......


Yup and as KILT said it's 100K now.

What a buck and he's a fine old gentleman too.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don't feel sorry for him when it's not deer season...he has other things to play with. 

https://www.superyachtfan.com/superyacht/superyacht_mayan_queen.html

TH


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Yup and as KILT said it's 100K now.
> 
> What a buck and he's a fine old gentleman too.
> 
> TH


Never met the man but I'd like to. I've heard he's done a ton of improvements on the ranch and they're really paying off now....

Did some googling, guys got a fairly nice boat too!....

Lol....guess we were posting at the same time....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good Lord that's not a boat, it's a ship. I think it's very cool that he loves to chase WT. That kind of money usually will get them profiled as a world traveling politico snob type (at least from my peasent view). To do it down the road on a LF is even cooler.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Good Lord that's not a boat, it's a ship.


If I had 11 billion dollars mine would be 6' longer, you know, to take the swells better 

TH


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Checked Boone and Crockett records - he has 4 Non typical book deer:

210, 207, 195, 195 - this does not include the 250 plus buck taken this year.

He has 5 Typical book deer: 189, 189, 179, 178, 173

Total book deer = TEN B&C book deer

About as impressive as it gets IMO


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*not so fast*



Huntman3 said:


> THat must be at least the 7th or 8th book deer he has taken


I'm not sure it will make book, unless I'm mistaken there are deducts even on a non-typical. And if so, not so sure he will make it. is there a registered B&C guy that can verify?? I may be wrong. Regardless that is a real incredible hoss


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



BretE said:


> Never met the man but I'd like to. I've heard he's done a ton of improvements on the ranch and they're really paying off now....
> 
> Did some googling, guys got a fairly nice boat too!....
> 
> Lol....guess we were posting at the same time....


I've never met him either, I wonder if he need's any business partners? If so I'm in. lol


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't feel sorry for him when it's not deer season...he has other things to play with.
> 
> http://www.superyachtfan.com/superyacht/superyacht_mayan_queen.html
> 
> TH


Where's the tuna door?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Where's the tuna door?


It's on the 42' Betram that they use as a tender 

TH


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I did read an article from the late 90's where he did substantial range improvements on this ranch. Lots of chaining of brush, etc.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a Hoss..........


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Old article and I don't know how long Bailleres has owned the ranch but this is interesting

https://texnat.tamu.edu/library/sym...years-of-brush-sculpting-on-chaparrosa-ranch/


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

c hook said:


> I'm not sure it will make book, unless I'm mistaken there are deducts even on a non-typical. And if so, not so sure he will make it. is there a registered B&C guy that can verify?? I may be wrong. Regardless that is a real incredible hoss


Iâ€™d be very surprised if that deer doesnâ€™t net for the book. He has a pretty nice typical frame so thereâ€™s no where near 40â€ of deductions.

Chaparosa belonged to King Ranch family heir, BK Johnson. BK bought the ranch after leaving King Ranch in the late 50â€™s.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I think most people who arenâ€™t in the deer hunting business in south Texas would be pleasantly surprised to know how many great, free range deer are grown every year simply by managing deer herds to keep them within carrying capacity and using habitat management tools instead of feed lot practices. Not everybody publicizes their trophies.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Cynoscion said:


> I think most people who arenâ€™t in the deer hunting business in south Texas would be pleasantly surprised to know how many great, free range deer are grown every year simply by managing deer herds to keep them within carrying capacity and using habitat management tools instead of feed lot practices. Not everybody publicizes their trophies.


I agree that deer should net -

and ditto on the number of great free range deer there are - I see lots of pics from folks that never get publicized. In fact saw a book typical a friend sent yesterday from a LF ranch that will not be out in the public

Results of strong management practices


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> It's on the 42' Betram that they use as a tender
> 
> TH


Lol....so he hunts and fishes, when did he have time to make his billions???


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

BretE said:


> Lol....so he hunts and fishes, when did he have time to make his billions???


I think it's proof that if you hunt and fish long enough, you'll end up a billionaire. Just have to be patient!


----------



## hunttexas (Mar 28, 2017)

Huntman3 said:


> Checked Boone and Crockett records - he has 4 Non typical book deer:
> 
> 210, 207, 195, 195 - this does not include the 250 plus buck taken this year.
> 
> ...


And this is just what you know about....there are more that his guest have taken over 200. He is not all over the internet advertising like an attention whore....like wow look what I am doing and no one else is....


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

if you google him he is the third wealthiest person in Mexico - owns a lot of things - restaurants, mining, etc. Apparently gives a lot of money to charity also - 

looks like the ranch does turkey hunts in the spring - be worth going just to see the ranch


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

willydavenport said:


> I think it's proof that if you hunt and fish long enough, you'll end up a billionaire. Just have to be patient!


LOL.....pretty patient here but dang, something gotta give quick!....


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

BretE said:


> LOL.....pretty patient here but dang, something gotta give quick!....


If I can live till I am 250 I may make it - wait was that a billion??


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94107


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

wonder if he will take two trophies this year? He has in the past - be hard to top his first one


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

I love seeing free range bucks, no need to have a 50 ton silo in your yard


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

pilar said:


> I love seeing free range bucks, no need to have a 50 ton silo in your yard


He's real big on range improvements from what I've been able to find so far. He's been doing brush control, burning, roller chopping, etc since the 90's. I haven't seen any mention of protein or supplemental feeding.....


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*No blankity blank deer*



BretE said:


> He's real big on range improvements from what I've been able to find so far. He's been doing brush control, burning, roller chopping, etc since the 90's. I haven't seen any mention of protein or supplemental feeding.....


I love that type of stuff, nature at it's finest , now don't get me wrong , "nothing wrong with a show steer, but you gotta love a old range bull "


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Cynoscion said:


> I think most people who arenâ€™t in the deer hunting business in south Texas would be pleasantly surprised to know how many great, free range deer are grown every year simply by managing deer herds to keep them within carrying capacity and using habitat management tools instead of feed lot practices. Not everybody publicizes their trophies.


Good point. Our feed budget runs less than $10K on our 4200 acres....lol....probly not worth messing with but we're a small group on a budget. Some how we've managed to take our two best bucks all time this year. Hard to beat decent range condition, low pressure and age.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Protein supplement or no?
High fence or no?
Herd management?
Land management?

Many variables enter into it, my only requirement is _fair chase_.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

So what happens to a managed herd if the "feed lot" style management is completely stopped? The older deer instantly starve because they cannot graze? Can the range conditions even support a large herd if all feeding ceases? Just curious about native browse vs fed herds numbers and age wise


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> So what happens to a managed herd if the "feed lot" style management is completely stopped? The older deer instantly starve because they cannot graze? Can the range conditions even support a large herd if all feeding ceases? Just curious about native browse vs fed herds numbers and age wise


Rare problem, to say the least. How many ranches have that kind of feed budget combined with hunters paying exhorbitant lease fees while letting deer walk year after year? It might happen but very rare....


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

BretE said:


> Rare problem, to say the least. How many ranches have that kind of feed budget combined with hunters paying exhorbitant lease fees while letting deer walk year after year? It might happen but very rare....


I know it's rare but can't help but wonder how a fed herd would do if put back into natural no feed settings.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> I know it's rare but can't help but wonder how a fed herd would do if put back into natural no feed settings.


Probably go back to what it was meant to be.....I started hunting the ranch I hunt 30 years ago. It hadn't been hunted in 11 years when we leased it. We had some monsters but this was the old days and we had too many hunters hellbent on shooting a buck. Ruined the place. We then went different routes over the years with corporate groups, pretty much the same results. Then came the drought. Now it's strictly a family ranch(luckily I've been allowed to stay this whole time). We feed what we can, shoot very few deer and are very selective on what we do shoot. Looks like the ranch is back, finally! Amazing what Mother Nature will produce if you leave her alone.....


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

BretE said:


> Probably go back to what it was meant to be.....I started hunting the ranch I hunt 30 years ago. It hadn't been hunted in 11 years when we leased it. We had some monsters but this was the old days and we had too many hunters hellbent on shooting a buck. Ruined the place. We then went different routes over the years with corporate groups, pretty much the same results. Then came the drought. Now it's strictly a family ranch(luckily I've been allowed to stay this whole time). We feed what we can, shoot very few deer and are very selective on what we do shoot. Looks like the ranch is back, finally! Amazing what Mother Nature will produce if you leave her alone.....


I love it !! 
success is measured by more than a big feed bill ! If one feed mill burned down the cool aide crowd would be SOL , but it is interesting to read about their Endeavors with herd over population on artificial range conditions , but the tail can only wag the dog for so long till something breaks


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> I think most people who arenâ€™t in the deer hunting business in south Texas would be pleasantly surprised to know how many great, free range deer are grown every year simply by managing deer herds to keep them within carrying capacity and using habitat management tools instead of feed lot practices. Not everybody publicizes their trophies.





BretE said:


> He's real big on range improvements from what I've been able to find so far. He's been doing brush control, burning, roller chopping, etc since the 90's. I haven't seen any mention of protein or supplemental feeding.....


I really dig this.

Great buck :cheers:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Who was that guy that fed that popular brand then got anthrax last year I don't think I have seen him post anything else on it, over capacity really does carry a risk,


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

pilar said:


> Who was that guy that fed that popular brand then got anthrax last year I don't think I have seen him post anything else on it, over capacity really does carry a risk,


On here? What county was his place?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

pilar said:


> Who was that guy that fed that popular brand then got anthrax last year I don't think I have seen him post anything else on it, over capacity really does carry a risk,


I know who you're talkin about. He shows July 10th as his last activity here. I haven't talked to him since last year.....


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I think his handle was PortATrout. He was several miles west of Uvalde. That area has occasional outbreaks of anthrax from time to time. No idea if the place was over populated or not. I was wondering about him the other day. Tough situation. I donâ€™t know him at all but Iâ€™m sure he had a lot of time and money invested before that happened. Anthrax hits plenty of low fence â€œnativeâ€â€™herds in that area as well, so I doubt he did anything to cause it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

willydavenport said:


> I think his handle was PortATrout. He was several miles west of Uvalde. That area has occasional outbreaks of anthrax from time to time. No idea if the place was over populated or not. I was wondering about him the other day. Tough situation. I donâ€™t know him at all but Iâ€™m sure he had a lot of time and money invested before that happened. Anthrax hits plenty of low fence â€œnativeâ€â€™herds in that area as well, so I doubt he did anything to cause it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I hunted a ranch back in the early 90's that had gotten hit a few years earlier. Decimated the place. It just comes outta the ground when conditions get right, as I understand it. Nothing you can do about it.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ yep. I was on a place north of Bracketville in the early 2000's that got wiped in the mid 90's from it. 7-8 years later it was just staring to kind of come back but was still very tough hunting. I think it was just as much shot out as affected by the anthrax that many years later as other ranches around us were doing much better.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

willydavenport said:


> I think it's proof that if you hunt and fish long enough, you'll end up a billionaire. Just have to be patient!


Working in it! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

nomaspigtails said:


> ^^^^ yep. I was on a place north of Bracketville in the early 2000's that got wiped in the mid 90's from it. 7-8 years later it was just staring to kind of come back but was still very tough hunting. I think it was just as much shot out as affected by the anthrax that many years later as other ranches around us were doing much better.


The ranch I hunted was west of Uvalde towards Bracketville too. That area seems to be a hotspot....


----------

